# cell phone



## lisatex (Jun 23, 2012)

will be arriving in lake chapel 9/18. whats the best advice on bringing an unlocked iPhone?
also, any advice on what is the best way to get free, or close to it, phone service back to the u.s. I understand magicjack is not available for apple products. have heard good things about Skype. but would like to have some free service for my non -Skype friends. 
how does voyage work?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Skype offers "Unlimited Mexico" for around 6usd a month. It gives you free calls to the US and Canada to any phone - cell or landline. Plus, discounted calls to Mexican cell and landlines.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where you received your Magicjack/Apple info. We used it on our Mac laptop before they came out with version that doesn't require it be plugged into computer.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

lisatex said:


> ...how does voyage work?


do you mean Vonage?
i wonder about this too, thanks for the questions.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure where you received your Magicjack/Apple info. We used it on our Mac laptop before they came out with version that doesn't require it be plugged into computer.


We use Magicjack as well, as our home phone, and both our computers are Apple laptops.

Can use the Plus with or without plugging it into the computer, although, of course, into the modem is most convenient.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that the OP is talking about an iPhone not an iMac.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I use google voice to call for free to the US. It works pretty good.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

I forgot about these.
Skype and/or google voice to make calls
Magic Jack for landline

What about data plans for cell phones?
Who do you use?


----------



## lisatex (Jun 23, 2012)

Indeed I meant to say Vonage. As for where I got the info on Magicjack being limited to a Windows platform-it came from the Magicjack web site. All great info provided by all. I called Vonage here in the U.S. today and they do have several plans that would work for me or many others I suppose. However, if indeed Magicjack will work on a Macbook Pro I think that is the way I will go. They have a new version that you simply plug into a wall outlet. Again thanks for all the wonderful help!


----------



## lisatex (Jun 23, 2012)

For those who might have an Apple based system-I just contacted MagicJack. They said MJ will work with any Apple as long as it is Version 10.4.10 or higher.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a cell plan with Iusacell (Mexican carrier) that includes long distance to the US. Any minuteon my plan can be used for Mexcio/US indistinctly. Nextel has that as well, but no iphone on nextel...


----------



## lisatex (Jun 23, 2012)

Tommygn,
Thanks for the tele info. So much to lear-so little time!


----------

